# How do I get rid of Windows live search please?



## NicolaJayne (Mar 12, 2008)

It's a rubbish search engine needs to go but I can't find it to uninstall! Thank you I'm using windows xp btw


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Go to Control Panel, Add/Remove Programs and look for Windows Live Search and click on it and then press uninstall.


----------



## NicolaJayne (Mar 12, 2008)

Thank you but I'm sorry, that was the first thing I tried. I can't see it there or anywhere else  When I put this question into google (and was eventually lead to TSG site) I did see someone else with same problem on microsoft site. They got an answer I didn't understand, somesomething about ad-aware.....
Any further ideas gratefully received


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

*Click here* to download *HJTInstall.exe*

Save *HJTInstall.exe* to your desktop.
Doubleclick on the *HJTInstall.exe* icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis* . 
Click on *Install*.
It will create a HijackThis icon on the desktop.
Once installed, it will launch *Hijackthis*.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a logfile* button. It will scan and the log should open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijackthis fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## NicolaJayne (Mar 12, 2008)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 18:20:55, on 13/03/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Inventel\Gateway\wlancfg.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WgaTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony Ericsson\Mobile2\Application Launcher\Application Launcher.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Teleca Shared\CapabilityManager.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WG111v2\WG111v2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Teleca Shared\Generic.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony Ericsson\Mobile2\Mobile Phone Monitor\epmworker.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.wanadoo.co.uk/iesearch/default.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.wanadoo.co.uk/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Wanadoo
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Wanadoo - {8B68564D-53FD-4293-B80C-993A9F3988EE} - C:\PROGRA~1\Wanadoo\WSBar\WSBar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Sony Ericsson PC Suite] "C:\Program Files\Sony Ericsson\Mobile2\Application Launcher\Application Launcher.exe" /startoptions
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: NETGEAR WG111v2 Smart Wizard.lnk = C:\Program Files\NETGEAR\WG111v2\WG111v2.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search with Wanadoo - res://C:\PROGRA~1\Wanadoo\WSBar\WSBar.dll/VSearch.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: WH GBP Casino - {37236812-C1A2-4529-A9CE-CFE04E3DF08A} - C:\Documents and Settings\JARED\Desktop\WH GBP Casino.lnk (HKCU)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: WH GBP Casino - {37236812-C1A2-4529-A9CE-CFE04E3DF08A} - C:\Documents and Settings\JARED\Desktop\WH GBP Casino.lnk (HKCU)
O9 - Extra button: Littlewoods Casino - {BAA37C20-5000-11DB-B0DE-0800200C9A66} - C:\Documents and Settings\JARED\Desktop\Littlewoods Casino.lnk (file missing) (HKCU)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Littlewoods Casino - {BAA37C20-5000-11DB-B0DE-0800200C9A66} - C:\Documents and Settings\JARED\Desktop\Littlewoods Casino.lnk (file missing) (HKCU)
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx2.hotmail.com/mail/w2/resources/MSNPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {BF6BBE9A-0656-4598-A0CD-32DAC03959B5} (Image Uploader 3.0 Control) - http://www.asda-photo.co.uk/wpp/asda/app/opcuploader.cab
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
O23 - Service: Service de lancement de WlanCfg (Wlancfg) - Inventel - C:\Program Files\Inventel\Gateway\wlancfg.exe

--
End of file - 5777 bytes


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

*Run HJT again and put a check in the following:*

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O9 - Extra button: WH GBP Casino - {37236812-C1A2-4529-A9CE-CFE04E3DF08A} - C:\Documents and Settings\JARED\Desktop\WH GBP Casino.lnk (HKCU)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: WH GBP Casino - {37236812-C1A2-4529-A9CE-CFE04E3DF08A} - C:\Documents and Settings\JARED\Desktop\WH GBP Casino.lnk (HKCU)
O9 - Extra button: Littlewoods Casino - {BAA37C20-5000-11DB-B0DE-0800200C9A66} - C:\Documents and Settings\JARED\Desktop\Littlewoods Casino.lnk (file missing) (HKCU)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Littlewoods Casino - {BAA37C20-5000-11DB-B0DE-0800200C9A66} - C:\Documents and Settings\JARED\Desktop\Littlewoods Casino.lnk (file missing) (HKCU)

*Close all applications and browser windows before you click "fix checked".*

Let me know if that helps or not.


----------

